# Phone says battery is charging even when its not plugged in! Please HELP!



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

I need help, my phone says its charging when it isnt plugged in. it says charging on both the lockscreen and in the notification bar, but in settings/battery the phone knows when it is or isnt plugged in. Also, a reboot doeant fix, but if i battery pull it works properly again until the next time i plug it in and then it gets stuck with the issue again until i battery pull again.

No idea how this happened, i was running CNA 1.3.3 with the new 4.0.4 radios and bootloader and was running fine for days until this randomly happened.

Things i have tried already that didnt work:
-full wipe and fresh install
-full wipe and flash aoko toro 22 instead of CNA
-wipe cache, dalvik
-fix permissions
-wipe battery stats
-tried several different kernels

No matter what i try it still happens unless i battery pull and starts immediately again once i plug in and wont stop unless i battery pull.

Anybody got any other ideas? or thoughts on what could cause this? any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

corenojc said:


> I need help, my phone says its charging when it isnt plugged in. it says charging on both the lockscreen and in the notification bar, but in settings/battery the phone knows when it is or isnt plugged in. Also, a reboot doeant fix, but if i battery pull it works properly again until the next time i plug it in and then it gets stuck with the issue again until i battery pull again.
> 
> No idea how this happened, i was running CNA 1.3.3 with the new 4.0.4 radios and bootloader and was running fine for days until this randomly happened.
> 
> ...


Sort of sounds like you have a damaged USB port. I mean can it be software related if you changed roms? Try flashing a different kernel.

Good luck


----------



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

Geezer Squid said:


> Sort of sounds like you have a damaged USB port. I mean can it be software related if you changed roms? Try flashing a different kernel.
> 
> Good luck


I thought about that too, just thought it was strange that it stops once i battery pull but not if i reboot. also, i did try several kernels as well just forgot to put that in the OP. this is killing me lol


----------



## badfish (Jan 1, 2012)

Will your phone charge properly?


----------



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

badfish said:


> Will your phone charge properly?


yes. it charges just fine, but still says its charging after i unplug unless i battery pull


----------



## gsxrdon (Jul 12, 2011)

try flashing back to 4.0.3 radio. If you flashed wiping everything you might have to flash your phone back to stock unrooted and all and start over


----------



## badfish (Jan 1, 2012)

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?can=2&start=0&num=100&q=&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars&groupby=&sort=&id=23789When that happened to me, my phone wouldn't charge in addition to showing charge symbol while unplugged. Also, nandroids would not restore. I had to reflash factory img/relock to correct, ok since then. Found issue 23789, maybe this helps?


----------



## gsxrdon (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats what i figured. Thanks for the info!


----------



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

ok im gona try the old radio first, but if not i might need to go 100% stock and as a last resort even get a warranty replacement. ill report backafter the radio change


----------



## gsxrdon (Jul 12, 2011)

corenojc said:


> ok im gona try the old radio first, but if not i might need to go 100% stock and as a last resort even get a warranty replacement. ill report backafter the radio change


Good luck buddy!


----------



## Hilfe (Oct 11, 2011)

Had the exact same issue and did a lot of poking around looking for answers. Screen wakes up by itself and randomly (anywhere between 1-45 seconds) the charge indicator shows it's charging despite not being connected to anything. There are a few folks that talk about using a toothpick and pushing lightly down on the usb tab (no help for me), but most all end up in the same boat. After trying various Roms, radios, apps, factory resets, relocking bootloader, playing with batteries, etc, nothing really helps for longer than a day or so. It appears to be a defective USB part on the phone. A bunch of people have suggested buying/replacing the part http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150713366355 but I'm not up for that just 3 months into my new phone.

The only common thing I noticed in looking around is that the problem starts after plugging into a cheap/older car charger, or after a drop while a cord is connected.

For me, I had mine replaced under warranty and am in the process of loading it all back up the way I like it. Sad to give up my launch day baby for a refurb, but at least it's working right again.


----------



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea, radios didnt do it. Looks like i may be headed back for a warranty replacement too once i get everything saved on the PC and flash nack to stock


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine done that out of new box. Verizon ended up exchanging...also had speaker cut out issue bad. Just saying...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

one more thing tho, was yours fixed after a battery pull until u plugged in again?


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Intermittently but issue came back & got to stage horrible over a couple days...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brockwitting (Jan 12, 2012)

Guys, I am having this issue on my one week old nexus. I unlocked and flashed 4.04, and it was fine for about a week, and it started acting up tonight. I can't factory restore because I can't use the USB port to connect the phone to my computer!!! It can't tell a difference between plugged and unplugged! Any help?? I want to relock and restore and see if that helps, but idk...It might need replaced


----------



## jluketwo (Jan 6, 2012)

Look at the port visually and make sure the pin isn't grounding itself on the lower metal contact. This is how the phone detects and displays charging. It's happened to me, Its not a software issue. I adjusted it with a micro flat head no problems since.


----------



## dre4402 (Mar 12, 2012)

not sure if this help i had a similiar prob from using a car charger take a pin of some sort slight bend the metal piece in tthe usb connector to were it looks normal not alot of force it worked for me


----------



## vyruzx (Feb 24, 2012)

corenojc said:


> one more thing tho, was yours fixed after a battery pull until u plugged in again?


I have that problem.


----------

